# Cheap Dekes!!



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey Guyz-

I have seen b/4 that some ppl just use like milk jugs, pop bottles, thing that bleach come in and etc. They paint them black and just use them for decoys.

I was wondering if nebody has tried this, or no ppl who have. Can you use them on ducks and canadians if you just paint them different colors?

I would like to know a few things- What type of bottle would you recommend? What color do you paint them?

Shootnmiss09


----------



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

for snows u can get away with it


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

you can buy some cheap decoys nowdays like GHG hotbuys mallards for $25 a dozen, and there is some cheap goose decoys that are $55 a dozen in the cabelas magazine


----------



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

when we were younger we had divers that just would'nt commit.  we foud a white bleach bottle and tied a weight to it. it worked better than no decoys


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I wouldnt recommend that in this day and age. Birds are hunted hard, it may work opening day of the resident season, but after they get shot at once or twice they get pretty smart. Id invest in real decoys.

We used to use paper plates for snow geese, than rags, them days is loooong gone. We now use upper end windsocks and high tech uber expensive fullbodies.


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

sounds like a good idea, but a bought some Flambue mallard decoys at gander mt. for only about $20


----------



## Chuck_5 (Dec 11, 2005)

If you don't wanna shoot any ducks i would say that woudl be the way to go. By the time you figure you time and effort into getting them all ready you would be better off going and buying some hotbuys or flambeaus.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Bowhuntr4ever-



> you can buy some cheap decoys nowdays like GHG hotbuys mallards for $25 a dozen, and there is some cheap goose decoys that are $55 a dozen in the cabelas magazine


CAn you give me a link to those cheap geese decoys? or temm me the brand and I will try to find them

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## Chuck_5 (Dec 11, 2005)

GHG- green head gear "hotbuys" 
http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...ll&Nty=1&Ntt=green+head+gear+hotbuy&noImage=0

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...hall&Nty=1&Ntt=goose+decoys+floater&noImage=0


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

shootnmiss09

here you go on the dozen of goose decoys
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... &noImage=0


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

WALMART....one dozen mallards for $20 ....theyve worked great, cheap,


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Jul 29, 2005)

If you're looking at numbers for divers then I would give it a try. A buddy swears that he used to kill more ducks over bleach bottles than anything. They still use them around Reelfoot lake down in Tennessee. I've heard all the arguments but the fact is that it works and its cheaper than $25 bucks a dozen.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I just bought 3 dozen cheap mallard hen decoys (.99 each). Then I took a can of spray paint, painted them black. Then I took a can of white spray paint and painted a white band across the back to mimic divers. Cheap and effective for divers.


----------

